# My first MALTESE PUPPIES



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello,
I am so happy to say that 25th of July at my home were born 6 maltese puppies! They are FCI/AKC. My Lilou is a really good mother, I am so proud of her. We have 2 girls and 4 boys :w00t:

Their pedigree and some photos:









I love them so much, hope you will like them )


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow, congress on the beautiful babies  I am not use to seeing so many pups in a litter of maltese. They are adorable.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow again from me too since I never saw so many little Puppies from a Maltese Mommy!!! Congratulations and we will be looking forward to seeing more pictures of all of them. How much did they weigh??? They sure are so sweet!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

They are gorgeous - I'm in love!

Congratulations!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

LOL I meant congrats not congress, stupid spell correct....


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for nice words about my babies 

They were 110-150g while born, it is 3.88oz-5.29oz if I checked it well. Their mother isnt big for european maltese but her belly was really very big


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

They are beautiful like tiny angels. Looking at the pictures made me feel all warm and mushy inside.

That picture of your Lilly on your siggy is delightful.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

soo sweet looking!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Aww so sweet...what a big litter. Congratulations!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh so beautiful! Tiny little innocent beings, I love them.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Congrats!! They are so precious!! I just love the pictures of your Lily too!!


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh, how incredibly beautiful!!


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for all nice comments  I am going to keep a girl. Two of them opened eyes today. I will put here photos :w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so happy for you. Congratulations. They are beautiful.


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

There I want to share some pics of her 2,5weeks old babies :hearter:


girls





boys 1,2





boys 3,4


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG they are precious :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## lovemyfluffs (Mar 10, 2012)

They are all so adorable. I wish I could kiss them all. Way to cute.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

They are so beautiful! Can't ya just smell the puppy breath  .


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

They are oh so precious!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

They are just beautiful!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Cuteness overload!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing...they are all just too cute for words. How is the "proud" Mommy doing with them???


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you sooooooooo much for nice words  I am so proud of "my" babies and their mom  She's really great! Today I took some pics so i want to share them with you 















































I decided to keep a girl and a boy, so handsome boys are still looking for their homes


----------



## ElleB (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! They are soooo precious!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How precious. I love the first picture.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! That is a big litter of malts. Happy that all went well for you and your mommy malt. The pups are adorable.........


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh those are some sweet babies! Their little faces are to die for! Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow! They are so beautiful


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

mommy is going to be sooooooo busy:blink: whenever I see a little puppy I think of how much love they will bring to some blessed family. Your babies are just precious:wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Marty, I saw a picture of you with Ch Magicstar Enrico. Beautiful!! I see you are a junior handler and doing very well. Congratulations.
Was wondering, are you going to show the Maltese also, and with the other breeds that you have how did you decide on the Maltese breed?

Marsha


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

:wubh these little puppies are so cute I could just die!:wub:

sooo precious!!


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry for long long break! Here we come with new pics of Chuck. He will probably stay with me 



















Yes, I was a junior handler. Thank you for nice words  Why maltese? To be honest, I never plan to have one. But Lilou took my heart and I've fall in love with maltese )


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

They are beautiful. I'm confused, how many puppies did Lilou have? I thought it was several pictures of three babies, but people were commenting on a big litter. Thanks for posting up dated pictures, it is always a joy to see gorgeous puppies.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

He is just Beautiful !!!!! xo


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you  Silvia, Lilou has 6 puppies, 2 girls and 4 boys


----------

